# Cheap bow press?



## Hoyt Thompson

look up the OMNI press here in the classified. this is about the best bang for the buck as presses go. Also the Ultra Press is a good one too.


----------



## bowhunterprime

I have a Bowmaster Bowpress. You need a ratchet with a 5/8 socket to use it. It's annoying and a little difficult to get used to, but it's only 40 bucks. It's very durable. If you don't need to press a bow too often or if you want a good portable press this will work good for you.


----------



## SKIP KING

*Apple Edge*

The new Apple EDGE press will press Mathews, Hoyt and most any other bow. The press was designed for home entusiasts and has a retail of $299.00. This may be above your price range, but the press has a lifetime warranty and is built as strong as the Apple Pro-Line press.

Note that there is absolutely no limb twist when pressing your bow, which is a problem with many of the low cost bow presses for sale right now.

Attached are several pictures. Let me know if you have any questions.

















Here are two pictures showing limb tip compression on a center pivot bow


----------



## crazycarl

The Apple Edge is a Nice Press for the money.Recieved mine about a month
ago.Works great now, But as most things now a days needed work.
1) Holes for press arms weren't aligned properly.Needed to be hammered
in and out.Honed bores and ok now.

2)While pressing first bow cable just pulled out.Opps someone forgot
to crimp one end of cable.Nicopress the end and Im in business.

The good
1) Welds were all A+
2) Finish was great
3)Enough accessories and options to adjust to any bow
4)Good value

All said I would recommend.Compared to all the others out there its a deal!


----------



## TMan51

SKIP KING said:


> The new Apple EDGE press will press Mathews, Hoyt and most any other bow. The press was designed for home entusiasts and has a retail of $299.00.


Hmmmm, they may have taken a close look at an Omni when they built that one.

But it sure looks like a winner.


----------



## viperarcher

SKIP KING said:


> The new Apple EDGE press will press Mathews, Hoyt and most any other bow. The press was designed for home entusiasts and has a retail of $299.00. This may be above your price range, but the press has a lifetime warranty and is built as strong as the Apple Pro-Line press.
> 
> Note that there is absolutely no limb twist when pressing your bow, which is a problem with many of the low cost bow presses for sale right now.
> 
> Attached are several pictures. Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> View attachment 530176
> 
> 
> View attachment 530177
> 
> 
> Here are two pictures showing limb tip compression on a center pivot bow
> 
> View attachment 530193
> 
> 
> View attachment 530194


 Think this is the best deal out there on presses for reasonable money, For long or short risers, center pivot.


----------



## newbietroller

*press*

Check out toad400 press here on AT. Real nice press that presses the limbs on the end. I just purchased one and it is very nice. I've pressed my ultratech and my trykon and a couple of mathews bows for buddies.


----------



## Press Man

TMan51 said:


> Hmmmm, they may have taken a close look at an Omni when they built that one.
> 
> But it sure looks like a winner.



You know it does look similar to an Omni Press, but if I recall Apple had a press in the late 90's and 0150 press and the Omni looks awful close to that press.

Looks like Apple just modified their old press.


----------



## fletched

My bow won't fit in a cheap press. A bow will need to be in and out of a press several times. A good press is a must. I built my own power press and saved a lot of money. This is the best option.


----------



## Green River

If you have fabrication skills a Jim Couger X-Press is a great press. The design lends itself to parallel and non parallel limb bows with no hydrolics to blead off. If you had to buy everything you could build it for under $100. My camera is on the blink today buy can post a picture later on tonight.


----------



## X-Tech

Either build your own or purchase one of the newer limb tip style presses. I have used these and there is no way I'm going back to the Apple Pro presses.


----------



## I Hunt WV

*bow press*



SKIP KING said:


> The new Apple EDGE press will press Mathews, Hoyt and most any other bow. The press was designed for home entusiasts and has a retail of $299.00. This may be above your price range, but the press has a lifetime warranty and is built as strong as the Apple Pro-Line press.
> 
> Note that there is absolutely no limb twist when pressing your bow, which is a problem with many of the low cost bow presses for sale right now.
> 
> Attached are several pictures. Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> View attachment 530176
> 
> 
> View attachment 530177
> 
> 
> Here are two pictures showing limb tip compression on a center pivot bow
> 
> View attachment 530193
> 
> 
> View attachment 530194


Can you completely relax a bow with this press to change limbs?


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST

do a search on here, as there are several AT members making very good presses at very affordable prices!


----------



## BKING267

*Hydra-press*

Goto Hydra-press.com and check out this press. It is similar to the one that Apple makes but about 100 buck cheaper. I bought one here at AT have not used it but once but is a nice well built press. that is JMO.


----------



## SKIP KING

I Hunt WV said:


> Can you completely relax a bow with this press to change limbs?


As the press is shipped currently the answer is no, but I am working on a simple solution to that. I haven't proved out my theory yet. I will post it when I am sure it can be done. thanks for your interest in our products
skip king


----------



## dwagoner

SKIP KING said:


> The new Apple EDGE press will press Mathews, Hoyt and most any other bow. The press was designed for home entusiasts and has a retail of $299.00. This may be above your price range, but the press has a lifetime warranty and is built as strong as the Apple Pro-Line press.
> 
> Note that there is absolutely no limb twist when pressing your bow, which is a problem with many of the low cost bow presses for sale right now.
> 
> Attached are several pictures. Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> View attachment 530176
> 
> 
> View attachment 530177
> 
> 
> Here are two pictures showing limb tip compression on a center pivot bow
> 
> View attachment 530193
> 
> 
> View attachment 530194


that pic of the center pivot press, OMG look at that cam lean!! thats insane, looks like the press flex's and causes that?? prolly cuz you dont even really need to press them anyways.


----------



## duct tape

X-Tech said:


> Either build your own or purchase one of the newer limb tip style presses. I have used these and there is no way I'm going back to the Apple Pro presses.


For those of us new to bow presses, care to share which "limb tip style" ones you like?

Thx.


----------



## ken Johnson

*Take a look.*

If you go to the nitehawkarchery wed site you can watch a video of pressing several bows with our nite hawk press. It cost less then $100.00 and presses all bows. It is the simplest press to use. You will love it.

Take a look. Ken


----------

